# My Ratties, I think two of them are PEWs....



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey there everyone. Feels good to be back after so long =D here are some pics of my current ratties!!
Sorry about the poor picture quality, they are taken with my phone (Captions below).









This is Chef, black Irish, she was born 2-10-11 and will be weaned 3-24-11 right around 6 weeks if my memorie serves me right. 








This is lucky, black hooded (although I kind of remember them having a different name if their hood was not fully connected down to their tail, am I right? It has been a while lol), a friend of mine brought him over after his snake would not eat him (I know! =( ) He's MUCH smaller than Chef and her brother so I am assuming he is about 1-2weeks younger than them. Their mom has been awesome taking him in and nursing him =)








This is Turd, A siamese I believe? He's got the brown tail and kind of a brownish nose here, and yeah my husband named him lol that's all I can say. He is Chef's borther.








This female is currently nameless and the mother of Chef and Turd, I believe She is a PEW since her eyes have more of that pink shine in the light appose to just being red. If I have things mixed up and she is an albino or normal standard please feel free to correct me. I am hoping to spend some time on the AFRMA site refreshing my brain =) any name suggestions are welcome. Oh and no that is not the cage she lives in, it is the holding cage I use for them when I am cleaning =p 








This is Little G, my grey.. brown? Dumbo Berkshire male. He is the father of Chef & Turd AND of the little the other white mama has yet to pop out. NO he does not live in that cage, when I contacted the owners about them wanting to re-home him and the two white females they had him living with the two females because they wanted babies ( yeah I know). They had a spare cage and separated him from the two females by the time I came to pick them up but (obviously) it was too late. I am hoping to introduce him to his son once his son is weaning age so he has a cage buddy and then lucky will join them. If I get anymore males (probably will with this second mom) I am going to do my best to re-home them with responsible owners. The mother only had 3 in her litter and unfortunately the 3rd one did not make it so (lucky me) I did not have 16+ little ones to worry about. 








This is the other possible PEW female I have that is currently preggers. She also has no name so suggestions are always welcome =) once again this is not her home cage, just the holding cage and due to her being prego at this time (now that I am sure because she’s got one serious tennis ball tummy) I’m not handling her.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry about this second post but for some reason whenever I would continue to type on the OP the screen would 'jump up' on me so to speak. I hope everyone enjoys the pictures and when/if I can I will post more of them soon. I am not really sure when the second mother is due but I got the two females and the male dumbo January 29th 2011 and the first littler was born 2-10-11 Mom has been nesting a bit so she could be close to birthing, I have been giving her nesting matericals so she should be a nice happy camper at this point. 

I also wanted to add (just incase this was not clear before) I DID NOT want to breed these rats. I understand that there are many many rats out there without homes and agree it's very silly for people to toss rats together and go "oh I want babies" and then it's "dang... what am I going to do with the 17+ rats I have now?" then half the time they are not sexed properly and they keep reproducing and BLEH it's a mess. So I just wanted to get the covered now while I was still thinking about it lol. Thank you again for checking out my little family =)


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Beautiful ratties, good luck with the babies.

I have the problem with the screen jumping as well..it's very irritating.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cute babies. I hope the 2nd litter is small as well!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Kinsey said:


> Beautiful ratties, good luck with the babies.
> 
> I have the problem with the screen jumping as well..it's very irritating.


Tell me about it! gaahhh lol I kind of counter act it by typing up my responses or posts on word and the copy pasting and that seems to work but if I have to do any edits >.< GAH lol.



Athena said:


> Very cute babies. I hope the 2nd litter is small as well!



You and me both! if she has 2 -3 that will be a lot easier to re-home than a full litter. However, at the same time (since I am not a breeder) this makes me wonder if these two girls were breed A LOT before to have such small litters??


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

How old are they? That could make them have smaller litters too if they are either too young or older. The male may not be that fertile. ??? Who knows!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

As far as I know they are at least a year old (probably closer to two) and I believe the male is the same age. Honestly if he isn't that fertile, FINE by me LOL. I am thinking about started a new thread for when mama gives birth... eehh maybe I will just keep it up on here?? I haven't noticed her nipples swelling/projecting but she's been nesting like a little feend(sp).


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

It may be mom then if they are almost 2, Age in either parents can decrease the number of babies, and if they've been bred a lot... Keep an eye on them too, if they are older they can have problems with having the babies.

Jazzy's nipples didn't swell up that much until after she had them, now they are huge lol. She'd put paper towels in her house but the day she had them she was pushing it in and out of the house and then ending up having the babies outside the house lol.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

You got her 1/29 and she hasn't been with him since then? If that's the case, I'd guess she's not really pregnant. I've never heard of a rat being pregnant for six weeks. Usually it's three weeks, unless they get pregnant right after giving birth, but then it's an extra week, (so four weeks). Did I misunderstand something?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

ratfan06 said:


> You got her 1/29 and she hasn't been with him since then? If that's the case, I'd guess she's not really pregnant. I've never heard of a rat being pregnant for six weeks. Usually it's three weeks, unless they get pregnant right after giving birth, but then it's an extra week, (so four weeks). Did I misunderstand something?


That's what I re-read after getting them and yes they have been seperated since. Wierd thing is she just popped, 4 little babies so far and hopefully done. Don't need anymore coming out. Do you think age could possible cause longer pregnancies? probably a silly idea and I honestly don't know when her last littler was (I am just assuming she must have had a least one living with a male).


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

If she's been living with him long, she's probably had several. I don't know, age probably would cause longer pregnancies, but I didn't expect it to double the time. What's the final count? How's she doing?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

She had three more, I thought maybe she was just moving them from the box to this nest she had made the night before but after taking a little peak in the box turns out the count is up to 7 and all appear happy and healthy and sweeky. I am not sure if she is done... she has a little blood on her tail and was sleepinga little then cleaned her vaginal area and walked around a little. Now covering up the three she has in her corner nest. 









box babies, there are 4 in here... sorry I could not get a better photo








The three in her nest before she covered him, and of course mama sleeping (I am assuming). They are a little hard to see here but if you look right behind mom to the right you can see three more. Once again I can assume she is done but I am not 100% sure... Mom & babies appear to be doing just fine though =)


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm glad you got them. They don't need to be worrying about anymore pregnancies, especially at their ages.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

ratfan06 said:


> I'm glad you got them. They don't need to be worrying about anymore pregnancies, especially at their ages.


=) thank you, I might have found some potential homes already with some a friend who has a male living alone right now since her other male died ='(. I did want to ask I have not seen her taking very active care of the babies in general but I was thinking of moving the 4 babies into the corner with the other three since she is spending a lot of time there... I can tilt the box in such a way to where I won't have to touch them... Or should I take a chill pill and she will probably move them? When I peaked in the box everyone was alive and moving as well as her three corner ones...


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

You can go ahead and pick the babies up and check to see if they have milk bands or not. If she's spending more time in the corner then you can go ahead and move the other four where she's at. Just be careful because she could be a little nippy. Jazzy got me the first couple of days after she had them, you can wear gloves if you need to.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I checked on the babies since I moved them and IMO she is lacking mommy wise. I found one baby under a bunch of bedding squished =( but the other 6 appeared fine other than being VERY cold. The squished baby is the only one that had a milk band. I moved the other girlies out so that mom could get some time with her babies. I moved them in such a way to where her babies won't get covered up other than if she puts newspaper on top of them which she did indeed do but other than that she just goes into a corner and cleans herself or eats >.< I would feel a lot better if she would go and nurse them =(

Here is a picture of the 6 "left over" babies, what squeekerz!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok I feel a lot better, I checked on the babies and mom was with this and I found 4 with nice milk bands but I could not locate the missing two BUT mom was close by so I didn't want to fuss with her nest too much.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Some Bad News =(*

Checked on mom tonight and once again some how she moved all the babies around and squished ANOTHER one, then two more were cold and dead in/out of the nest. Only 3 are left and only one had a milk band...


----------

